
Geo-Dating: OKCupid Adds Location to Mobile App - tathagatadg
http://mashable.com/2011/07/11/okcupid-location-mobile-app/
======
showerst
I wonder if this will steer the mobile users into a more casual hookup niche,
a la' Grindr (a gay hookup app), or if there's a market for normal dates that
happen spontaneously based on location, without the stigma of implied sex.

~~~
rhizome
Maybe, but from my research it appears that the version of the OKC mobile app
released a couple of weeks ago is losing them quite a few installs. It was
truly a user-hostile release, so any gains they might get from added
functionality may be more than offset by the app's sheer unusability.

~~~
heyrhett
What was hostile about it? I didn't notice any difference.

~~~
balbaugh
I had been using my iPhone 3G the last two weeks until I had some time to fix
my 3GS. The app was terribly slow and sometimes even unresponsive on the 3G,
to the point where I found myself using the web app more often than not. Now I
am back to using my 3GS and the performance is better on the iPhone app, but I
still find myself using the web one more. I like the interface better and it
is also what opens when I click to read the rest of the notifications in my
email.

As for the location feature, a couple of weeks ago I was put in beta trial for
it so I have had some time to look it over and am not too impressed. It is
indecent idea, but I would prefer to have conversation and feel the girls out
a bit before just meeting up. Also, the girls that have been using the new
local feature haven't really been my type and maybe this goes hand in hand
with the previous statement.

------
fourk
It's nice that they're recognizing that sometimes people want to search in a
radius that is less than 25 miles (current minimum on the full site). I find
it pretty annoying that I have to manually filter out women from South Bay
and/or Berkeley when I'm really just looking for women living in the city.

~~~
scarmig
I've had some good results by messing with the query string. But only for
particular values--last I tried, 5 was often a good number. Dunno if it'd
catch people in Berkeley, though.

------
ajays
Ever since OKC was bought by Match, I'm seeing a deterioration in the site;
and I'm leery of giving any more information to Match. I detest Match, they're
a slimy bunch.

~~~
rhizome
One of the more aggravating--and possibly predictable--problems with the
acquisition has been a huge influx of boring people.

------
abduhl
I see great opportunities for the broadcasts idea, especially the part where I
can attach a picture that really lets prospective mates know what activities I
am interested in.

------
heyrhett
How does one try out this beta app?

~~~
solutionyogi
I have OkCupid App on my iPhone and it automatically updated itself to this
beta version.

~~~
heyrhett
Weird. I see version v2.0.3, and the app store says that too. I tried
rebooting the phone and using local wifi.

------
avstraliitski
G+'s manageable exposure model may threaten the whole online dating arena when
opt-in interest groups (Facebook 'page' replacements, possibly co-branded with
Google Groups) with geolocation support and event functionality (possibly co-
branded with Google Calendar) happen. Discuss.

------
saygt
These features are only useful for attractive people that other attractive
people want to hang out with.

~~~
fourk
How does that differ from online dating as a whole?

